# Pictures of these horses??



## CLC Stables (Nov 27, 2006)

Anyone have pictures of these Shetlands

War Woop

Moose Meadow Te Bone

Joe Abb


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 27, 2006)

AGS Stables owns Te Bone according to the Moose Meadows site. Maybe he can get you a current picture if you call him?

Here is the picture on the Moose Meadows site:


----------



## Lewella (Nov 28, 2006)

Apparently a picture of War Whoop was once published in the Journal but I haven't been able to track down anyone who has it scanned. If you get one I'd love a copy as he's Mr. Unique's maternal grandsire (and where Unique gets his color from).

A bit of Trivia on War Whoop - he was originally registered as Bear's Spotted Boy (yuck!) by Ed Bear. War Whoop was foaled at Royal Pony Farm.


----------



## Karen S (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Rob,

Larry Parnell owned Joe Abb. He passed away a few years back. Jack Schatzberg did a wonderful life size photo of him for Larry and gave it as a gift right after he passed away. I have not seen any other pictures of him in print. If you would like to go to my website:

http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com

go to my gelding page....P.P.S. OOOOHZ N AHHZ, he is a son of JOE ABB. He looked alot like his father. Joe Abb was not very tall maybe 41" but sired some very nice ponies. I got "Azzie" as a Christmas gift back in December 1999 when he was just a two year old. We show'd him to his Halter Hall of Fame. "Azzie" is still here and Kelli is using him with her "Kelli's Kids", children that she is teaching how to show Halter & Showmanship. He works with those kids that are just starting out as he has a very good laid back personality when it comes to the kids, but when Kelli or I walk into the show ring with him it's back to business and he knows it.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------



## JeanH (Nov 28, 2006)

Jim and Kathi Knight of Garden City, Missouri owned War Whoop for a number of years before they sold him to someone as a racing pony (trotting). He was a little guy, probably could have been registered as a B miniature. I don't know who Jim sold him to or if he is even still alive.

We own a son, Knight's Gambler who is the most kind and gentle stallion you will ever meet. Gambler will be 19 this coming year. Brenda Karnoksi in Longview, Washington owns a son, War Paint.

Pinto Supreme Champion #102, Pinto Legion of Merit #251, Pinto Champion #1859, Pinto Certificate of Superior Ability






Jean


----------



## txminipinto (Nov 29, 2006)

Rob,

My mare, Rosie, is great granddaughter of War Whoop. I'd be interested in knowing more too.


----------

